# When animals attack!



## luckydog (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.phototalk.net/photos/data/3507/8051.jpg

I tried to get a photo of an Ostrich one day, got in nice and close, lined up the shot, pressed the shutter and WHAMMO!  But in true photoforum form i still got the shot off while at great risk to myself.

You can see down its mouth in the bottom left corner and an eye in the bottm right!


----------



## nukie (Jul 24, 2003)

if that was in focus (which obviously it never would be) then i would proclaim it as being the best shot in the world.  just as long as you didn't tell the story of how it came to be


----------



## Dew (Jul 24, 2003)

no risk, no fun


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 24, 2003)

Came out of the sun at you did it?


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 26, 2003)

Stay down wind from any killer criter, or get a zoom!!  :thumbsup:


----------

